# Amber is in labour



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

I will keep you all informed she came to me at 10.30 started to cry and her plug was there. she then went to the birthing box herself


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

About flippin time! Purrs & hugs from me & Cuba & the kittens.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

YAY cant wait to hear what she has. good luck to you both


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Good luck with her birthing, and cant wait for piccies  *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Loads of luck coming your way x


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

11:20 a black and white kitten


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kitties said:


> 11:20 a black and white kitten


Aww congrats

Mum and Baby ok?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

so far so good then? how is amber?


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Aw lovely.....look forward to pics! xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

12:00 number two was born i think it is a tabby


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww sounds wonderful *


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

number three was born at 12:12


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww cute cant wait to see pics of them all


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She's doing well! What colour number 3?


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

WHHHOOOOO About flipin time luv lol !!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see pics pleeeaassse :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hi all it was my daughter updating you all shes only 10 but was so excited, and i didnt want to leave her.

shes got 4 now, but her tummy still looks very low does that mean theres more?

she has been fantastic! looked after every last bit herself, but the sweetest thing is she wanted me there the whole time. she came to us at 10.30 started crying, and that was it contractions started. she went to the birthing box! and at 11.20 came no 1. its dark tabby with some white.

12.00 no 2 born, hes ginger, and so cute!

12.10 no 3 born, another what looks like dark tabby with white, does that make them tortoiseshell?

we thought that was it though she was panting a lot and at 1.25 no 4 born.

pics later. so proud of my baby, her first is a little maniac already!! hes wanted to be involved the whole time (i say he dont know what it is) everytime she had a kitten he went to the back end and got covered again! the ginger is only one whose dried out and his colouring is showing through. hes stripey with a white face.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well done congratulations to you all  job well done  *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I knew mt cats had finished when they relaxed and they also went to sleep lol

Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Amber and yourself too.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

They are all very cosy babies feeding and Amber sleeping. Adding pics in 2 minutes.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

congrats on the little brood cant wait to see the pics x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Me neither after all this waiting! Silly moo... now the fun begins


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

cant get decent pics. heres best ive got.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

should she need the toilet now? should i feed her? shes drank quite a bit of kitten milk, i gave her, she did eat all 4 placentas. her tummy stills feels hard is this normal? shes very sleepy is that ok? lol! now im worrying in case ones stuck inside.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

adorable i want them all


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She should be fine - if one was stuck she wouldn't be so relaxed! She may not want to eat much til tomorrow but you can always try offering something. The placentas will have made her a very filling meal.

Looks like Daddy had a lot of white on him! He's passed it on to all of them by the looks of things.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

aaaarrrr how gorgeous, Congratulations to you both!!! They all look fantastic and happy with mom - doesn't she look proud xx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations,,they are beautiful.
My cat didnt eat anything untill next day after she had her babies(saying that she also had another healthy kitty 24 hours after the first two.
As long as she is comfy and happy all should be well.
Well done Amber.xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are so cute well done amber


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

well its 6 hours since her last one so im sure shes done. she has been a little angel and is purring happily, im sure she is smiling ! 

she has eaten already, i gave her half tin of tuna and she really enjoyed it, also had a few bits of dry and some milk.

will just leave her now and offer her breakfast in morning, but will leave litter outside the box and some dry food and water out of box as well.

this was the father. he was quite white.

the last one looks like him.

what are the colour of 1 and 3? tortoiseshells?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They're tabbies - one is spotted and one is classic from what I can see. But look carefully on them for any odd patches of ginger mixed in, may only be a small spot somewhere - if so, then it'll be a girl, and a tortie-tabby & white. same goes for the black & white - any ginger and _she_ will be a tortie & white  Your little ginger one has lots of lovely spots doesn't he!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

the first one has the light gingery colour on its face

i think the last one is just black and white no other colour to be seen, but not got close enough.

i think no 3 has a little bit of ginger on it as well. so does that make them girls?

i love my little ginger one! i never thought thats the one id be excited about. and its so obvious hes a boy when he sticks his bum in the air! and hes got a lovely white face.

how am i ever going to choose?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

kitties said:


> how am i ever going to choose?


I think you already have  And it's usually better to keep a boy with his Mum... daughters can sometimes fall out with mums when they get older.

Tabbies often do have a bit of brownish colour on the face, what you're looking for though is irregularly-shaped asymmetrical ginger bits mixed in


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ill get better pics tomorrow. i always said i wanted a boy, cos my 2 girls arent as loving as the boys we lost were.

do i need to keep my other cat away from them?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably a good idea unless they're _very_ close friends.... Amber will probably keep the other one away herself!


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations! They are all gorgeous. Especially the ginger one  Amber is a stunner and a total natural it seems. You must be very relieved they are here and all are happy and relaxed.


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aww so cute, congrats


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

its been such a relief, as the first one came out i was so worried but she just knew what to do. the 3rd was a bit of a worry cos she didnt seem in any hurry to unattach it from her lol! but she cleaned all their faces straight away, so was just placenta and umbilical cord.

cant some more pics just uploading them.


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

Totally cute, & its great you know who the father is I have no idea apart from knowing its not mine as they are both castrated :001_tt2:

But then with all the colours she has in her I doubt id be able to know which Tom to blame lol 

Harriet


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

What colour is your cat Harriet?


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

kitties said:


> What colour is your cat Harriet?


every shade of brown, black & white, with the crazist of markings all over her that ive ever seen!!

& most of the cats round here are black Toms or the most amazing white one, which i think is castrated as it does not seem to wander far from its own house!

Harriet


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Well done Amber! There are stunning kittens! I can't wait for more pictures!
x


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

well I had never seen the tom before who got Amber or after, so I think they must travel !


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Harriet,

Would you call her Tortie & White? (take no notice of the shapes of the cats in these pics - just the pattern!)

like this:
1. http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tortietorbie/silverclassictorbiewhite.jpg
or more like this:
2. http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/withwhite/blackclassictorbiewhite.jpg
or this:
3. http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/withwhite/blackmacktorbiewhite.jpg

Or nothing like any of them?!

[Edited: taking this over to your thread!]


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

heres more pics of ambers kittens, will get better ones tomorrow when I weigh them.

Tracy Knibbs Watson&#039;s Photos - Ambers Kittens | Facebook


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh what gorgeousness! She is really blissed out, isn't she!


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Harriet,
> 
> Would you call her Tortie & White? (take no notice of the shapes of the cats in these pics - just the pattern!)
> 
> ...


shes the same colours as the 3rd ones but totally different shape markings,

But OMG i want that cat in the second picture I totally love the face

Harriet


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

If i wasn't about to have a litter in this house id be crazy over the Ginger & white, totally love all of them mind, but ive never had a Ginger Tom 

Harriet


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

HOORAY!!! Our kittens were born on the same day!!!! I just knew Amber would beat Lilly....Even if it was by a few hours

They are absolutely adorable kitties and you must be soooooo proud. I love all the different colours you have!

Which one are you keeping? I don't think I could choose between them they are all so gorgeous!

Isn't it just the most amazing thing ever!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL OUR KITTIES!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Think you need to change your sig, soph!
(whyohwhyohwhyohwhy couldn't they have waited til _tomorrow_.... *m*y birthday! :lol


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lol yes you need to change your sig Soph, well I always said id keep a boy, as my girls are not as loving as the boys we had and lost. Merlins mum thinks my other ones are all girls as they seem to be torties.

Will know better tomorrow, when I weigh them, but the little ginger has shown me his bits already!! Havent seen the others yet.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well there you are you see, perfectly straightforward as usual. The torties will be girls of course.

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well there you are you see, perfectly straightforward as usual. The torties will be girls of course.


 Unless she has 1:3,000 torties that turn out to be male! Were you about when Ch & Gr Pr Marilane Harlequin was around? A Tortie Point male siamese... was kept at stud and was fertile but non-replicating. A friend of mine at the time was a vet nurse working with Trevor Turner - this cat became a legend in the vet world because he had one black ball & one orange ball! Plus of course, all the cat clubs had to put on a special class for him whenever he was shown.... lol.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gosh how interesting! No I wasn't around then. 

Liz


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

They are beautiful, told you everything would be allright hun.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Unless she has 1:3,000 torties that turn out to be male! Were you about when Ch & Gr Pr Marilane Harlequin was around? A Tortie Point male siamese... was kept at stud and was fertile but non-replicating. A friend of mine at the time was a vet nurse working with Trevor Turner - this cat became a legend in the vet world because he had one black ball & one orange ball! Plus of course, all the cat clubs had to put on a special class for him whenever he was shown.... lol.


Weird you say that as there was a tortie male kitten in the paper yesterday brought in to a pet rescue centre.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

thankyou all ill start a new thread now with up to date pics and weights.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

awww, I missed it! :blushing:

Congratulations to you and Amber xx


----------

